# Joey and Gunther



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Joey (Golden) and his big brother Gunther (Yellow Lab)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha I love the look on Joey's face in the third picture! They're so cute together!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

They are both adorable! There's just something that makes you smile when you see the face of a Golden puppy! :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So cute!! Who could say No to a face like that?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, so cute, theres something about goldens and that perpetual sadness in their eyes. My friend has 2 and the younger one has very droopy eyelids, no matter what naughty thing he does, cant stay mad at that face..lol
heres a pic of Danny sitting in a pond


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Those are great pictures, such handsome puppers, thanks for sharing!!
I love the expression in the third one- too cute!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute photos! Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments! Both boys are such a joy to have!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

*Joey at 6.5 months!*

Joey is now 6.5 months old, and weighs 62 pounds!


----------



## corgi owner (May 8, 2010)

Such sweet faces they have! Thanks for shareing!

Corgi Owner


----------

